# Mammoth Tank



## RAF-MODS (Apr 7, 2020)

hey !





The last project - MSI MECH DRAGON was extra, so as an eternal Fan of the C & C Red Alert series, I would like to create another modification. "Mammoth Tank" - What do you think about it? The series itself is 25 years old this year - the game will be refreshed (remaster. This is a preliminary project - a lot of things can still change. Feel free to discuss - if the current situation changes, I would like to show the modifications for PGA 2020. The current form of the project is to keep proportions of the tank - and individual details, thanks to which the construction of the project is easier.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 7, 2020)

The first stage of the project for the construction of the drive / caterpillar assembly

 - of course, there will be no caterpillars (there will be dummies, because they are hardly visible).

After cutting out individual elements from MDF 6mm I started drawing and cutting with a jigsaw. The design itself will not be large (about 100cm x 70 x 40cm). In the pictures, individual stages of work.

I have one set of caterpillars almost ready - all that is left is to drill holes in the strip that will hold the coolers and fans. The armor plates on the sides of the tank will be disassembled or tilted upwards.


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2020)

One word....  Subbed!!


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 7, 2020)

phill said:


> One word....  Subbed!!


Don't ya mean Tanked?


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2020)

That works just as well    Pun intended I hope??


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 9, 2020)

This looks awesome subbed.

The bevel router bit. I'm curious how did you use it? Clamp the work piece then run the router round by hand?


----------



## Frick (Apr 9, 2020)

Not a fan of the concept, but it's always nice to see good skills.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 9, 2020)

Seems there was a young soldier, who, just before battle, told his sergeant that he didn't have a rifle.

"That's no problem, son," said the sergeant.  "Here, take this broom.  Just point it at the Germans, and go 'Bangety Bang Bang'."

"But what about a bayonet, Sarge?" asked the young (and gullible) recruit.

The sergeant pulls a piece of straw from the end of the broom, and attaches it to the handle end.  "Here, use this... just go, 'Stabity Stab Stab'."

The recruit ends up alone on the battlefield, holding just his broom. Suddenly, a German soldier charges at him.

The recruit points the broom.  "Bangety Bang Bang!"  The German falls dead. More Germans appear.  The recruit, amazed at his good luck, goes "Bangety Bang Bang!  Stabity Stab Stab!"  He mows down the enemy by the dozens.

Finally, the battlefield is clear, except for one German soldier walking slowly toward him.  "Bangety Bang Bang! shouts the recruit.

The German keeps coming.

"Bangety Bang Bang!"  repeats the recruit, to no avail.  He gets desperate. "Bangety Bang Bang!  Stabity Stab Stab!"

It's no use.  The German keeps coming.  He stomps the recruit into the ground, and says...

"Tankety Tank Tank."

(source:*


			Bangety Bang Bang [rec.humor.funny]
		

 )*


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 9, 2020)

Comrade?

Subbed!


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 9, 2020)

Further elements of armor over caterpillars ... In addition, I followed the faith of J It is larger than I thought. Cutting it out did not cause a problem, but enclosing it around will require a lot of patience So adjusting 2 angles at once is the best - of course accuracy is important but if something does not fit gently it will fill up


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 11, 2020)

Today, work on caterpillars. With the help of takera and glue, dummy caterpillars were created, which I later processed and milled. In addition, I made small details on the fenders ...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 11, 2020)

I had to go back and look at the project because i was trying to get a better view of your shop.
Is it yours? I'm assuming it's used for professional purposes..with builds like this?
Your design is one thing but the skill to do what you're doing is quite phenomenal.


----------



## bonehead123 (Apr 11, 2020)

that's some damned fine work there RAF, congrats & I wish you continued sucess in your efforts


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 22, 2020)

Work on the tank tower is underway I cut out the elements and matched them and glued them to my place ... The piece was done, there was still some gouging left


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 24, 2020)

Further work on the tank tower


----------



## Cranky5150 (Apr 24, 2020)

WOW!!.....I really wanna see this when its done. Great work so far RAF !


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 27, 2020)

Most armor believes ready  it will be demountable / tiltable so that you can see the interior in which the PC components will be.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 27, 2020)

Impressive skill.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 27, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Impressive skill.



thanks ! - here, experience (10 years in the profession) and good access to the tools are important (festool is such a ferrari among the tools) such a combination gives good results


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 28, 2020)

Today we are working on the barrel. After cutting out the 6mm MDF elements, the time has come to glue the gun support. I made 28 mm drill holes for the barrel, unfortunately the rod itself was not perfectly made, so one of the elements cracked during assembly ... Fortunately, everything will be painted, so the element sticks together Tomorrow it's time for the second barrel ...


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 30, 2020)

It's time for the second barrel - what do you say? it looks much better and slowly begins to resemble a tank


----------



## Cranky5150 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jeebus......This thing is gonna be a Monster !!


----------

